
Security Analysis of India’s Electronic Voting Machines (2010) [pdf] - steve19
https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/evm-ccs10.pdf
======
slasaus
For a related discussion see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10076919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10076919)

